# Nachweis der ordnungsgemäßen Widerrufsbelehrung



## cv135 (17 Juni 2013)

Der Dienstleister kann nicht beweisen,das die Widerrufsbelehrung angekommen ist,schon gar nicht nach 2 Monaten.
Absenden ist absolut egal und rein rechtlich uninteressant.
Er muß beweisen,das die email im Postfach des Nutzers angekommen ist.
Dazu braucht er Zugriff.
Wie web.de versichert ist das nicht möglich.
Bei einem Vertrag gibt es immer 2 Parteien und jede muß ihn bestätigen.
Für web.de gilt anscheinend der klick auf den Button "Weiter zum Postfach" oh sorry ist es doch "web.de Club" als
Bestätigung.
Diese Methode ist Irreführung.

Aber selbst in meinem Fall kam keine Widerrufsbelehrung an,ich habe alle Emails seit april gespeichert und niemand anderes klickt in meinem Postfach rum.
Und in den Papierkorb wird web.de seine eigenen Emails sicher nicht senden oder?


----------



## Reducal (17 Juni 2013)

cv135 schrieb:


> So ich gebe nun auch mal meinen Senf dazu.


 
Wir müssen uns nicht streiten, über etwas, das auch wir hier konkret im Einzefall nicht wissen können. Die 1&1 Mail Media GmbH wird nie zugeben, dass sie eMailpostfächer überwacht - können tut sie es, rein technisch gesehen. Technisch ist es dann auch so, dass es (womöglich) eine Art Zustellbestätigung für den Absender gibt, denn immerhin befinden sich der Absender und der Empfänger in einem Serververbund, dessen Hoheit natürlich der Anbieter hat. Warum gelegentlich der Empfänger angeblich diese Nachrichten nicht lesen kann, erschließt sich mir nicht. Hier wäre aber mal ein Beispiel für so eine Mail: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/geschenke-von-web-de-und-gmx.41696/#post-361493


----------



## Antiscammer (17 Juni 2013)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Dass der Anbieter die Widerrufsbelehrung versendet, kann er nachweisen. Ob dann aber der Kunde die Anlage auch dauerhaft speichert oder ausdruckt, liegt doch nicht im Ermessen des Absenders, oder? Die Möglichkeit dazu ist gegeben und mir wäre es neu, wenn der Gesetzgeber mehr verlangen würde.


 
Doch, dem Absender obliegt die Prüfungspflicht und er hat perpetuiert zuzustellen.

S. dazu:
BGH, Urteil vom 29.04.2010 - I ZR 66/08
http://medien-internet-und-recht.de/volltext.php?mir_dok_id=2247

KG Berlin, Beschluss vom 18.07.2006 - Az. 5 W 156/06
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...-auf-website-genügt-nicht-der-textform.15191/

Weitere:

LG Kleve (Urteil vom 22.11.2002 - 5 S 90/02 = NJW-RR 2003, 196)

OLG Naumburg, Urteil v. 13. Juli 2007, Az.: 10 U 14/07

OLG Hamburg, Urteil v. 24. August 2006 – 3 U 103/06


----------



## Hippo (17 Juni 2013)

Aus dem einen Urteil:


> http://www.kammergericht.de/entscheidungen/5_W_156-06.pdf
> 
> *Entscheidungskern:*
> 
> *Bei Texten, die in das Internet eingestellt, dem Empfänger aber nicht (beispielsweise per E-Mail) übermittelt worden sind, ist die Textform nach § 126b BGB nur gewahrt, wenn es tatsächlich zur Perpetuierung der Erklärung beim abrufenden Verbraucher (Ausdruck der Seite oder Download, d.h. Abspeicherung auf der eigenen Festplatte) kommt *



Nach dieser Entscheidung wäre eine Mail ausreichend. Alles andere wäre auch weltfremd (gut würde mich bei der deutschen Justiz auch nicht mehr wirklich wundern)


----------



## Reducal (17 Juni 2013)

Hippo schrieb:


> Nach dieser Entscheidung wäre eine Mail ausreichend.


So auch mein Kenntnisstand. Viele Anbieter hatten früher (und heute kommt das noch vereinzelt vor) die Belehrung lediglich auf der Website, in irgend welchen Abgründen der Geschäfts- oder Nutzungsbedingungen dargestellt - das gilt nicht, es sei denn dass der Nachweis geführt werden kann, dass von dort aus ein Download durch den Nutzer ausgeführt wurde. Sowas macht aber keiner, weder die Nutzer noch die Anbieter! Also hauen seriöse und als solche wirkende Anbieter die eMail raus, oft verbunden mit einem Opt-In-Verfahren.

Wir schreiben hier jedoch im Thread web.de/gmx. Ich glaube, hier diskutieren wir am Thema vorbei und verunsichern nur Leute, die sich bei weitem weniger mit der Thematik beschäftigen, als wir Dauerbrenner hier.


----------



## Antiscammer (17 Juni 2013)

Hippo schrieb:


> Nach dieser Entscheidung wäre eine Mail ausreichend.


 
Und wer garantiert dafür bzw. wer weist nach, dass die e-Mail dauerhaft auf der Festplatte des Empfängers gespeichert oder ausgedruckt wurde? Beim Webmail-Account wird nur am Monitor gelesen und nix gespeichert, und üblicherweise wird auch nix ausgedruckt. Der Dienstleister müsste sich das im Double-Opt-In bestätigen lassen, nur dann wäre es halbwegs wasserdicht. Ansonsten entspricht der Status dem einer Webseite.

Evtl. könnte man ja die Diskussion in einen Extra-Thread auslagern.


----------



## Hippo (17 Juni 2013)

Antiscammer schrieb:


> Und wer garantiert dafür bzw. wer weist nach, dass die e-Mail dauerhaft auf der Festplatte des Empfängers gespeichert oder ausgedruckt wurde? Beim Webmail-Account wird nur am Monitor gelesen und nix gespeichert, und üblicherweise wird auch nix ausgedruckt. Der Dienstleister müsste sich das im Double-Opt-In bestätigen lassen, nur dann wäre es halbwegs wasserdicht. Ansonsten entspricht der Status dem einer Webseite.
> 
> Evtl. könnte man ja die Diskussion in einen Extra-Thread auslagern.


 
Das sieht der Richter in dem Urteil anders. Könnte man vergleichen mit "Der hats geschickt bekommen, wenn ers zerknüllt und in den Papierkorb schmeißt ist er selbst schuld".
Analog zum Papier müßte der Empfänger dem Versender nachweisen daß er es gelesen und abgeheftet hat und NICHT weggeworfen.
Ne Antiscammer, die deutsche Justiz ist ja manchmal schon selten weltfremd aber das trau ich ihr nicht zu.


----------



## Antiscammer (18 Juni 2013)

Die Crux hierbei ist aber, dass der Dienstleister den Beweis der Zustellung erbringen müsste. Er müsste beweisen, dass der Empfänger die Mail nicht nur über den Webmail-Account angeschaut hat (dann wurde sie nämlich nicht wirklich "zugestellt", denn der Empfänger schaut die Mail nur an wie eine Webseite...).

Die Spitzfindigkeit mit dem Argument "Webmail ist keine dauerhafte Zustellung..." habe ich bisher (noch...) in keinem Urteil gefunden, aber irgendwann wird so ein Fall eintreten. Natürlich eröffnet das auch Raum für bösgläubiges Bestreiten, ich sehe das daher absolut auch als problematisch an. Aber ich persönlich halte das für völlig offen, wie das ausgehen würde. Man kann jedenfalls eine e-Mail als Webseite anschauen, ohne dass sie wirklich auf den PC des Empfängers zugestellt wird. Das KG Berlin hat diesen Umstand nicht weiter konkretisiert, brauchte das aber auch nicht, weil unbestritten eben keine e-Mail-Belehrung erfolgt war. Es brauchte daher nicht weiter ausgeführt zu werden, unter welchen Voraussetzungen die e-Mail-Zustellung als wirksam anzusehen ist. Dass das per se immer der Fall sei, hat das KG eben nicht gesagt.

Für rechtssicher halte ich die e-Mail nur dann, wenn es a) ein Double-Opt-In ist (wenn also der Empfang rückbestätigt wurde) und b) wenn in der e-Mail auch die Widerrufsbelehrung mit enthalten ist, c) zusätzlich aber auch noch durch den Klick auf das Double-Opt-In bestätigt wird, dass der Empfänger die Belehrung dauerhaft am PC gespeichert oder ausgedruckt hat. Wenn so eine Formulierung im Double-Opt-In enthalten ist, dann lasse ich mir die e-Mail noch als Anscheinsbeweis gefallen.

Ich habe genau so einen Hinweis in der DOI-Mail auch schon bei Shop-Systemen gesehen und halte das prinzipiell für ein Zeichen von Gewissenhaftigkeit und dafür, dass der Betreiber sich mit der Rechtslage auskennt. Zudem ist es eigentlich ja auch nur ein Satz. Aber in der Juristerei kann eben ein einziger Satz entscheidend sein.


----------



## Hippo (18 Juni 2013)

Das würde bedeuten daß der Händler BEVOR er die Ware verschickt über ein DOI sich bestätigen lassen müßte daß der Kunde die Widerrufsbelehrung erhalten hat. Ganz spitzfindig müßte dann eine Widerrufsbelehrung per Papierpost dann auch entweder über den Gerichtsvollzieher zugestellt werden oder genauso vom Kunden dann vor dem Versand der Ware nochmal per Papier bestätigt werden.
Ich sehe eine Mail, auch wenn ich sie auf einem Webmailer ansehe genauso als Mail im Sinne des Urteils an.
Der Unterschied zu dem was der Richter (vermutlich) gemeint hat, daß eine Belehrung auf der Seite des Verkäufers ja jederzeit von diesem textlich geändert werden kann. Das aber ist bei einer Mail nicht mehr möglich, egal od der die dann von seinem PC oder über den Webmailer ausdrucken KANN.
Aber das was er bekommt ist vom Händler nicht mehr veränderbar.


----------



## Antiscammer (18 Juni 2013)

Hippo schrieb:


> Das würde bedeuten daß der Händler BEVOR er die Ware verschickt über ein DOI sich bestätigen lassen müßte daß der Kunde die Widerrufsbelehrung erhalten hat.


 
Richtig. Denn behaupten kann jeder alles mögliche. Und tatsächlich gibt es ja bei unseriösen Dienstleistern immer wieder Versuche, die Zustellung einer Widerrufsbelehrung per DOI-e-Mail bösgläubig und tatsachenwidrig zu behaupten. Das hatten wir bei den Abofallen doch wiederholt. Unqualifiziertes Behaupten reicht aber nicht. Sonst hätten die Abofallenbetreiber allesamt ihre Prozesse gewonnen. Haben sie aber nicht.



Hippo schrieb:


> Ganz spitzfindig müßte dann eine Widerrufsbelehrung per Papierpost dann auch entweder über den Gerichtsvollzieher zugestellt werden oder genauso vom Kunden dann vor dem Versand der Ware nochmal per Papier bestätigt werden.


 
Radio Eriwan sagt: im Prinzip ja. Der Empfänger einer Ware könnte prinzipiell sogar bösgläubig bestreiten, die Widerrufsbelehrung zugestellt bekommen zu haben. Und der Lieferant könnte nichts, aber auch gar nichts dagegen machen. Solche Dinge gehören so wie hier in einen Diskussionsthread, denn Stinkstiefel gibt es genug, und eigentlich will man denen ja nicht auch noch eine Gebrauchsanleitung zum Leistungskreditbetrug liefern. Diskutiert gehören diese Dinge aber. Man muss als Lieferant ganz klar wissen, dass die unbestätigte Zustellung einer Widerrufsbelehrung eine Sache von Treu und Glauben ist. Eine e-Mail mit DOI und Hinweis auf die dauerhafte Speicherung ist da womöglich sogar besser als eine einfache Postzustellung ohne Einschreiben und ohne Rückbestätigung.

Tatsächlich ist ja auch der Fall denkbar, dass trotz der üblichen Zustellung der Belehrung mit der Ware durch einen Fehler des Lieferanten vergessen wird, die Belehrung mit ins Paket beizulegen. Es muss also gar nicht einmal bösgläubiges Bestreiten sein. Für solche Fälle verlangt die Justiz eben den Anscheinsbeweis, und der Anscheinsbeweis für die erfolgreiche Zustellung ist - wie wir doch alle wissen - per normaler Briefpost oder Paketpost nicht zu führen.



Hippo schrieb:


> Ich sehe eine Mail, auch wenn ich sie auf einem Webmailer ansehe genauso als Mail im Sinne des Urteils an.


Wie gesagt: ist Auslegungssache. Tatsache ist: eine Webmail wird nicht dauerhaft auf den PC des Empfängers "zugestellt". Anders als wenn Du die Mail über POP3 mit einem Mail-Client abholst. Mit POP3 wird tatsächlich die Mail auf Deinen PC zugestellt und ist bereits beim erfolgreichen Empfang dauerhaft gespeichert. Die Perpetuierung wäre also gegeben, bei Abholung über den POP3-Client (Outlook, Thunderbird etc.).

Beim Webmailer liegt der Fall aber ganz anders. Man loggt sich ein und hat eigentlich nur einen temporären Webseiten-Zugriff auf die Inhalte. Es kann z.B. sein, dass die Mail nicht im Haupt-Postzugang liegt, sondern unter "Unbekannt" oder im Spam-Ordner. Wo sie dann, wie bei Webmailern üblich, auch noch nach einer gewissen Zeit automatisch gelöscht wird - ohne weiteres Zutun des Anwenders. Hat der Empfänger die Mail also unter der Rubrik "Unbekannt" geöffnet und das DOI (ohne Rückversicherung Ausdruck/Speicherung) bestätigt, dann liegt eben keine dauerhafte Speicherung vor, und schon gar nicht eine Speicherung lokal auf dem PC des Anwenders, wie es in der Rechtsprechung ganz klar und eindeutig gefordert wird. Dem Dienstleister, der diese Feinheit nicht berücksichtigt, fliegt das Ding irgendwann um die Ohren.


Hippo schrieb:


> Der Unterschied zu dem was der Richter (vermutlich) gemeint hat, daß eine Belehrung auf der Seite des Verkäufers ja jederzeit von diesem textlich geändert werden kann. Das aber ist bei einer Mail nicht mehr möglich, egal od der die dann von seinem PC oder über den Webmailer ausdrucken KANN.
> Aber das was er bekommt ist vom Händler nicht mehr veränderbar.


 
Die dauerhafte Speicherung auf dem PC des Empfängers stellt sicher, dass der Empfänger später jederzeit nachvollziehen kann, was ihm da zugestellt wurde. Das kann er beim Webmailer nicht. Obwohl der Inhalt der Mail beim Webmailer wohl kaum nachträglich verändert werden kann, kann es sein, dass die Mail je nach Einstellungen des Postfachs nach einiger Zeit gelöscht wird. Es gibt ja auch Webmailer, wo ein POP3 gar nicht möglich ist.


----------



## Hippo (18 Juni 2013)

Ich kann mich erinnern daß bei meinen Bestätigung in der Mail immer steht "Drucken Sie diese Mail oderr PDF aus und nehmen Sie diese zu ihren Unterlagen"


----------



## Devilfrank (19 Juni 2013)

Antiscammer schrieb:


> Beim Webmailer liegt der Fall aber ganz anders. Man loggt sich ein und hat eigentlich nur einen temporären Webseiten-Zugriff auf die Inhalte. Es kann z.B. sein, dass die Mail nicht im Haupt-Postzugang liegt, sondern unter "Unbekannt" oder im Spam-Ordner. Wo sie dann, wie bei Webmailern üblich, auch noch nach einer gewissen Zeit automatisch gelöscht wird - ohne weiteres Zutun des Anwenders. Hat der Empfänger die Mail also unter der Rubrik "Unbekannt" geöffnet und das DOI (ohne Rückversicherung Ausdruck/Speicherung) bestätigt, dann liegt eben keine dauerhafte Speicherung vor, und schon gar nicht eine Speicherung lokal auf dem PC des Anwenders, wie es in der Rechtsprechung ganz klar und eindeutig gefordert wird. Dem Dienstleister, der diese Feinheit nicht berücksichtigt, fliegt das Ding irgendwann um die Ohren.


 
Hm... Andererseits kann der Mailversender durch den LogIn in das System und das Öffnen der Mail durch Anklicken ja den Anscheinsbeweis antreten, dass die Belehrung zugegangen ist. Was der Endverbraucher damit macht (runterladen und sichern/drucken) ist ja nicht mehr im Machtbereich des Versenders.


----------



## Reducal (19 Juni 2013)

Devilfrank schrieb:


> Andererseits kann der Mailversender durch den LogIn in das System und das Öffnen der Mail durch Anklicken ja den Anscheinsbeweis antreten, dass die Belehrung zugegangen ist.


Genau das meinte ich damit hier: 





Reducal schrieb:


> ...Technisch ist es dann auch so, dass es (womöglich) eine Art Zustellbestätigung für den Absender gibt, denn immerhin befinden sich der Absender und der Empfänger in einem Serververbund, dessen Hoheit natürlich der Anbieter hat.


 


Hippo schrieb:


> Ich kann mich erinnern daß bei meinen Bestätigung in der Mail immer steht "Drucken Sie diese Mail oder PDF aus und nehmen Sie diese zu ihren Unterlagen"


Beispiel Web.de, hier habe ich eine an mich per eMail zugestellte Widerrufsbelehrung zitiert:





Reducal schrieb:


> ...kam die zuvor erwähnte eMail mit dem erklärten Widerrufsrecht und den AGB im Anhang _[als PDF]_


Die Rechtserklärung zum Widerruf war aber auch schon Gegenstand des Mailtextes.

Die Hütchenspielerei ist eine Sache aber das mit dem Widerrufsrecht mMn eine ganz andere. Geht es eigentlich noch besser, @ Antiscammer verrate mir doch bitte wie?


----------



## Antiscammer (19 Juni 2013)

Devilfrank schrieb:


> Hm... Andererseits kann der Mailversender durch den LogIn in das System und das Öffnen der Mail durch Anklicken ja den Anscheinsbeweis antreten, dass die Belehrung zugegangen ist. Was der Endverbraucher damit macht (runterladen und sichern/drucken) ist ja nicht mehr im Machtbereich des Versenders.


 
Was heißt "zugegangen"? Er kann bei einer Webmail nur den Anscheinsbeweis erbringen, dass die Mail gelesen und beantwortet wurde. Aber der Beweis der physikalischen dauerhaften Zustellung der Mail *auf den Rechner des Empfängers* (wie es in der Rechtsprechung verlangt wird!) kann damit nicht geführt werden. Die Mail verbleibt beim Webmailer physikalisch auf dem Server des Mailproviders.

Ansonsten würde ja auch jede normale Webseite, die der Betroffene am PC anguckt, als "zugestellt" betrachtet werden müssen. Technisch gesehen betrachtet der Empfänger beim Webmailer nichts anderes als Webseiten auf dem Server des Providers, nicht auf seinem Rechner.


----------



## Antiscammer (19 Juni 2013)

Hippo schrieb:


> Ich kann mich erinnern daß bei meinen Bestätigung in der Mail immer steht "Drucken Sie diese Mail oder PDF aus und nehmen Sie diese zu ihren Unterlagen"


 
Ob eine "Aufforderung" bereits als Anscheinsbeweis dienen kann, dass der Empfänger dem dann auch tatsächlich nachgekommen ist, halte ich für sehr fraglich, jedenfalls wieder mit Interpretationsspielraum behaftet. Erst wenn der Empfänger im DOI aktiv zusichert, das tatsächlich getan zu haben (ob er es dann getan hat, ist dann seine Sache...), kann der Versender davon ausgehen, dass der Inhalt der Mail dauerhaft physikalisch auf den PC des Empfängers zugestellt wurde.

Es geht nicht darum, dass ich mit Gewalt "Lücken" für Betroffene finden will. Genau andersherum versetze ich mich in die Rolle eines Dienstleisters oder Warenanbieters und überlege, wie ich es machen würde, um eine möglichst hohe Sicherheit (eine absolute gibt es nicht) zu haben - und das bei absolut vertretbarem Aufwand. Es geht nur um einen einzigen Satz in der DOI-Bestätigung.

Aus meiner Sicht wäre folgender Satz in der DOI-Rückbestätigung ausreichend:
"Ich erkläre, die in der e-Mail enthaltene Widerrufsbelehrung erhalten und gelesen zu haben sowie die Wiederrufsbelehrung entweder ausgedruckt oder auf meinem Rechner dauerhaft gespeichert zu haben."


----------



## Hippo (19 Juni 2013)

OK, und was macht der altertümliche Versender der das per Papier verschickt, wegen mir sogar per Einschreiben wenn der Empfänger das Teil wegschmeißt anstatt abzuheften?
Der speichert es ja genausowenig "dauerhaft"


----------



## Antiscammer (19 Juni 2013)

Es geht nur darum, ob es dauerhaft zugestellt wird. Wenn der Empfänger eines Einschreibens den Brief fortwirft, dann ist das rechtlich dasselbe, als wenn er eine e-Mail, die er auf dem PC gespeichert hatte, löscht. Das hat dann allein der Empfänger zu vertreten. Maßgeblich ist nur die Zustellung, die ursprünglich dauerhaft war.


----------



## Reducal (19 Juni 2013)

Antiscammer schrieb:


> ...Beweis der physikalischen dauerhaften Zustellung der Mail *auf den Rechner des Empfängers* (wie es in der Rechtsprechung verlangt wird!)


Wo steht das eigentlich? Nehmen wir mal die Seite der NRW-Justiz, die die Fakten ganz gut erläutert:



> http://www.justiz.nrw.de/BS/Verbraucherschutz/widerruf/index.php
> 
> *2 c) Informationspflichten bei Fernabsatzverträgen*
> 
> ...


Also ich lese da nichts von auf dem Rechner speichern müssen, es reicht das zur Verfügung stellen, damit der Kundes es speichern/drucken kann.


----------



## Antiscammer (19 Juni 2013)

Wenn ein einfaches "Zur-Verfügung-Stellen" ausreichen würde, dann wäre die Widerrufsbelehrung auf der Webseite ausreichend. Ist sie aber nicht, ich denke, wenigstens hierüber sind wir uns einig.

Der BGH schreibt:
http://medien-internet-und-recht.de/volltext.php?mir_dok_id=2247 (BGH, Urteil vom 29.04.2010 - I ZR 66/08)


> 3. Die dem Verbraucher bei Fernabsatzverträgen gemäß §§ 312c, 355 BGB zu erteilenden Informationen müssen nicht nur vom Unternehmer in einer zur dauerhaften Wiedergabe geeigneten Weise abgegeben werden, sondern auch dem Verbraucher in einer zur dauerhaften Wiedergabe geeigneten Weise *zugehen.* Dementsprechend reicht die Speicherung dieser Informationen auf der Website des Unternehmers ebenso wenig für das Anlaufen der Widerrufsfrist von zwei Wochen gemäß § 355 Abs. 1 Satz 2 BGB aus wie die Möglichkeit, diese Informationen nach Vertragsschluss bei eBay abzurufen.


 
Im Volltext konkretisiert dann der BGH noch genauer, was unter einem zur dauerhaften Speicherung geeigneten Medium zu verstehen ist:



> Nach Art. 5 Abs. 1 der Richtlinie 2002/65/EG müssen dem Verbraucher die ihm zu erteilenden Informationen in Papierform oder auf einem anderen für ihn verfügbaren und zugänglichen dauerhaften Datenträger übermittelt werden. Der Begriff "dauerhafter Datenträger" bezeichnet dabei gemäß Art. 2 lit. f der Richtlinie 2002/65/EG jedes Medium, das es dem Verbraucher gestattet, an ihn persönlich gerichtete Informationen derart zu speichern, dass er sie in der Folge für eine für die Zwecke der Informationen angemessene Dauer einsehen kann, und das die unveränderte Wiedergabe der gespeicherten Informationen ermöglicht. Gemäß dem Erwägungsgrund 20 der Richtlinie 2002/65/EG gehören zu den dauerhaften Datenträgern insbesondere Disketten, CD-Roms, DVDs und die Festplatte des Computers des Verbrauchers, auf der die elektronische Post gespeichert wird, Internet-Websites dagegen nur dann, wenn sie die in der Definition des Begriffs "dauerhaftes Medium" enthaltenen Voraussetzungen erfüllen (vgl. zu der entsprechenden Bestimmung des Art. 13 Abs. 1 lit. a der Richtlinie 2002/92/EG EFTA-Gerichtshof, Urt. v. 27. 1. 2010 - E-4/09, VersR 2010, 793 Tz. 65 f. - Inconsult).


 
Die letztgenannten Anforderungen werden m.E. bei einem Webmail-Postfach nicht erfüllt, da die Mails dort je nach Einstellung und je nach Angebot des Mailproviders automatisch gelöscht werden.


----------



## Reducal (19 Juni 2013)

Antiscammer schrieb:


> Wenn ein einfaches "Zur-Verfügung-Stellen" ausreichen würde, dann wäre die Widerrufsbelehrung auf der Webseite ausreichend. Ist sie aber nicht, ich denke, wenigstens hierüber sind wir uns einig.


Eben nicht! Darstellung auf einer Website ist für meine Begriffe etwas anderes als die Übermittlung per eMail. Einig sind wir uns, dass allein diese Webverfügbarkeit ungenügend ist. Bei meiner Ausführung hatte etwas gefehlt, nämlich:


Reducal schrieb:


> ....es reicht das zur Verfügung stellen...._[zur dauerhaften Speicherung]_


Ob der Kunde die Information abruft oder nicht, ist nicht im Ermessen des Anbieters, wenn er den Erfordernissen zuerst einmal nachgekommen war. Wenn der Kunde die Informationen nicht abrufen will, dann sind Zwänge des Gesetzgebers auch vergeblich angewandt.


----------



## Devilfrank (20 Juni 2013)

Antiscammer schrieb:


> Was heißt "zugegangen"? Er kann bei einer Webmail nur den Anscheinsbeweis erbringen, dass die Mail gelesen und beantwortet wurde. Aber der Beweis der physikalischen dauerhaften Zustellung der Mail *auf den Rechner des Empfängers* (wie es in der Rechtsprechung verlangt wird!) kann damit nicht geführt werden. Die Mail verbleibt beim Webmailer physikalisch auf dem Server des Mailproviders.
> 
> Ansonsten würde ja auch jede normale Webseite, die der Betroffene am PC anguckt, als "zugestellt" betrachtet werden müssen. Technisch gesehen betrachtet der Empfänger beim Webmailer nichts anderes als Webseiten auf dem Server des Providers, nicht auf seinem Rechner.


 
Immer noch "Hm..."
Das Ansehen einer Webseite ist nicht identisch mit dem Aufrufen der Mail im Webmail, denn dazu ist die gewollte Interaktion des Users (Öffnen durch Anklicken) notwendig. Physikalisch wurde sie ebenfalls zugestellt, da sie sich nach erfolgreicher Übertragung im Browser-Cache befindet. Also quasi die Übergabe des Papier-Briefes an den Briefkasten des Empfängers durch den Postboten. Oder?
Wie der User dann "dauerhaft" damit umgeht, ist in beiden Fällen jedoch offen.


----------



## Antiscammer (20 Juni 2013)

Devilfrank schrieb:


> Immer noch "Hm..."
> Das Ansehen einer Webseite ist nicht identisch mit dem Aufrufen der Mail im Webmail, denn dazu ist die gewollte Interaktion des Users (Öffnen durch Anklicken) notwendig. Physikalisch wurde sie ebenfalls zugestellt, da sie sich nach erfolgreicher Übertragung im Browser-Cache befindet.


 
Eine normale Webseite befindet sich nach dem Aufrufen ebenfalls im Browser-Cache.

Der Browser-Cache ist, wie wir alle wissen, ein temporärer Speicher, der (je nach Einstellungen des Browsers) i.d.R. nach Tagen oder Wochen automatisch gelöscht wird.


----------



## Antiscammer (20 Juni 2013)

Reducal schrieb:


> Wenn der Kunde die Informationen nicht abrufen will, dann sind Zwänge des Gesetzgebers auch vergeblich angewandt.


Es geht nicht um Abrufen, sondern um Zustellen auf einen Datenträger, der dem Empfänger dauerhaft verfügbar ist.

Wenn der Kunde die Webseite nicht aufruft, dann wird er auch nicht das DOI bestätigen - dann erübrigt sich die Frage sowieso. Es geht nur darum, wie sichergestellt wird, dass das, was er abruft, ihm auch dauerhaft zur Verfügung steht. Und zwar auch, nachdem er das DOI bestätigt hat möglichst bis zum Ablauf der BGB-Regelverjährung. Das ist beim Webmailer eine wackelige Sache.

Meinetwegen kann jeder Dienstleister es so handhaben, wie er möchte. Die Diskussion habe ich nur deswegen entfacht, um aufzuzeigen, dass es da durchaus einige Fallstricke gibt, an die noch gar keiner konsequent gedacht hat. Man muss ja nicht immer darauf warten, bis der BGH das ausentscheidet, sondern man kann den Shopbetreibern ruhig auch vorher anraten, die Sache mit logischem Denken und mit einem kleinen Satz so zu handhaben, dass ein Rechtsstreit über so ein Detail möglichst unwahrscheinlich wird. Eben um das möglichst stinkstiefelsicher zu machen. Ich warte nur darauf, bis der erste Stinkstiefel 6 Monate später ankommt und geltend macht, sein Freemailer habe die Mail automatisch gelöscht. Und dann steht es ganz stolz bei Dr. B. oder anderswo, und das große Geschrei bricht los. Das könnte man ja vermeiden, aber wer das nicht will, weil ihm der Satz zu viel ist oder weil ihm meine Argumentation nicht einleuchtet, braucht es nicht zu tun.


----------



## Devilfrank (21 Juni 2013)

Antiscammer schrieb:


> Die Diskussion habe ich nur deswegen entfacht, um aufzuzeigen, dass es da durchaus einige Fallstricke gibt, an die noch gar keiner konsequent gedacht hat.


 
Das ist ja gut und wichtig - deswegen soll das Thema ja auch aus mehreren Blickwinkeln betrachtet werden, um einer Lösung nahe zu kommen. Man könnte ja z.B. den gesamten "Bestellprozess" um ein weiteres Fenster erweitern, welches direkt aus dem Browser die Druck-/Speicherroutine des Browsers aufruft. Der Enduser muss eine der beiden Optionen wählen (Drucken/Speichern) und die Belehrung bei sich sichern, ehe der Bestellvorgang final beendet werden kann. Ideen gibt es - nur ob sie der allseitigen Betrachtung standhalten ist ja zweitens.


----------



## Antiscammer (21 Juni 2013)

So könnte man das sicher umsetzen.

Natürlich gibt es keine "absolute Sicherheit". Aber üblicherweise hat es im Streitfall eine sehr nützliche Wirkung, wenn man gegenüber dem Gericht demonstrieren kann, dass man das, was mit vertretbarem Aufwand möglich ist, eben auch umgesetzt hat. Der Richter wird dann die Hürde für die Erschütterung des Anscheinsbeweises hoch ansetzen. Unqualifiziertes Bestreiten reicht nicht, lebensfremde Einwendungen werden im allgemeinen abgeschmettert. Und ein Stinkstiefel wird sich zu seiner Verlustierung eher ein Portal suchen, wo er tatsächlich Lücken findet und leichtes Spiel hat.

Es muss gar nicht mal etwas passieren, wenn man als Webmaster darauf nicht achtet. Es kann jahrelang gut gehen. Aber irgendwann erwischt es irgendwen, und meistens erwischt es dann nach Murphy's Law diejenigen, die ansonsten eine Top-Webseite mit fairem Angebot haben, wo alle Informationspflichten penibel erfüllt werden.


----------

